# 3d range Tennessee



## jarratt (Jul 12, 2017)

Does anyone know of a good 3d range in the Nashville area. That I can pay a day use fee and dont have to be a member. I just moved here and miss shooting 3d. Thanks


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

You might try looking at www.shootarchery.com


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

An Internet search for "Tennessee Archery" showed several shops in the Nashville area. They would probably know where the local ranges are.


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

You could try old hickory bowmen


----------



## jarratt (Jul 12, 2017)

I would like to give old hickory a try but I dont think they are open to the public only by membership


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

All of the 3-D clubs around here only have a shoot once a month. Old hickory will have their next shoot july 29th.


----------



## Milo357 (May 4, 2014)

Does anyone know if the 3D club in Jefferson City closed down? I hope not.


----------



## 3D Archery (May 19, 2016)

World Class archery shows up in Google, it is in Mt. Juliet. Use to live there, just east of Nashville off of I40. Here is the address: 2617 N Greenhill Rd, Mt Juliet, TN 37122


----------



## Dickenscpa (May 2, 2015)

jarratt said:


> I would like to give old hickory a try but I dont think they are open to the public only by membership


I'm a member at OHBC, it's only $50/year and you get a key and can go anytime you like.

There's also Mike Hudson, who is also my coach, for $10 you can shoot at his indoor range and he has 3D animals set up outside as well. On Thursday nights we shoot indoor but when 3D season comes around we shoot outdoor as well. His place is off Quarry Rd in between Mt Juliet and Lebanon, over close to where Chance Beauboef lives. I shot with Chance at the 7/29 OHLBC shoot as a matter of fact.


----------

